# What are you eating?



## Guest (Jun 9, 2010)

was bored so i decided to start a thread like this.

As for me im eating grilled pork chop, potato and stir fry


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Auldie said:


> was bored so i decided to start a thread like this.
> 
> As for me im eating grilled pork chop, potato and stir fry


spiced steak and meat, drinking a bottle of coke.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

I had Spaghetti


----------



## candidacatalino (Oct 28, 2007)

Theone2 said:


> I had Spaghetti


----------



## candidacatalino (Oct 28, 2007)

I had taco bell.. gordita and bean burrito and a diet mt. dew


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

candidacatalino said:


> I had taco bell.. gordita and bean burrito and a diet mt. dew


Ahhh that sounds sooo good right now. 
I am hungry!!!


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Soup/Salmon/Veggies/Ice Tea = Healthy and tasty


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Just had a tuna-wrap, didnt make it myself tho. Now im drinking an organic beer. I like to say "Fuck you Xanax and Klonopin!" sometimes and just have a beer. Probably not the best of ideas but hasnt killed me yet.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Inzom said:


> Just had a tuna-wrap, didnt make it myself tho. Now im drinking an organic beer. I like to say "Fuck you Xanax and Klonopin!" sometimes and just have a beer. Probably not the best of ideas but hasnt killed me yet.


LOL


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

In a few hours I will be eating baked chicken, green beans and corn on the cob =]


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2010)

im eating a banana, trail mix bar and some ravioli.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

steamed artichoke with garlic and butter.
and iced chai tea


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> Soup/Salmon/Veggies/Ice Tea = Healthy and tasty


salmon - the best fish ever...omfg..give me some!!


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Xerei said:


> salmon - the best fish ever...omfg..give me some!!


Only if you eat veggies with it


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

I will be catching a lot of salmon soon.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> Only if you eat veggies with it


FUCK YEAH! ANYTHING FOR SALMON!!


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

bunny grahams!


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Xerei said:


> FUCK YEAH! ANYTHING FOR SALMON!!


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Inzom said:


>


We have salmon sharks in alaska!


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Inzom said:


>


that made me hungry..


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

jimmy johns! and raspberry lemonade

btw this is my favorite thread ever.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

I just ate a whoopie pie.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Did you make it *giggles*


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Inzom said:


> Did you make it *giggles*


Haha


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

BUMP. this thread is being brought back!


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

had chicken strips and tots.
food of college champs hah - but I balance it out with good food too.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

peanut butter on bread with bananers


----------



## anusreaper (Dec 26, 2010)

Lamb Burrito with hot peppers and green chili sauce


----------



## unnamednn (Nov 9, 2008)

Grapes.
Which reminds me of: _"Oh, when I was a kid in show business I was poor. I used to go to orgies to eat the grapes"_


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

Vegemite sanga FTW!


----------



## Kyle_ (Jul 2, 2012)

CHEERios


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

just finnished a mcdonalds querter pounder (i know lame right typical ) but fuck it it is addicting lol


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Fish n' Sweet Potatoes plus Veggies yummest


----------



## Grublet (Jun 25, 2012)

deleted.


----------



## REB_DoMiNe (Oct 24, 2012)

poop on wheat .


----------



## meow (Nov 2, 2013)

celery... it's abnormally salty though lol.

and making some lasagna for dindin! with garlic bread


----------

